# A couple first’s



## danglin’angler (Dec 23, 2021)

Well here we go after consulting with a couple guys here 

 Bearcarver
 and 

 indaswamp
 my meat is finally on the smoker ! A few primals from a Michigan whitetail doe , salted with tq resting for 11 days then rinsed and soaked with fresh water for a couple hours then layer out to dry overnight. Picked up the amazen tube to keep my temps low to allow the smoke to penetrate deep into the meat .


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks like your off to a good start


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 23, 2021)

Looks like it's going to be really tasty! Cant wait to see the finish! Hats off for taking the guidance and doing something new, Salute my friend. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 23, 2021)

Great Start !!
Love Me some Venison Dried Beef!!
Be Back.

Bear


----------



## danglin’angler (Dec 23, 2021)

I probably shouldn’t be peeking but first time using the amazen tube had me wondering !
It seems to be exceeding my expectations…


----------



## Colin1230 (Dec 23, 2021)

Oh man, that's going to be good!


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 23, 2021)

DA, Looking good !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 23, 2021)

That looks great! You're gonna be in heaven!

Ryan


----------

